# SF/Bay Area Playdate Thurs., Feb. 5 for Lina and Kubrick!



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina, Spencer and Kubrick are coming to California to pick up Forum favorite Hitchcock! Her schedule is tight, but she can make a Thursday, Feb. 5 playdate. If you'd like to attend, please let me know. The location will depend on how many are coming. If there's a small group, we can have it in my small backyard in San Ramon. If its larger, there is a great exclusively small dog park in Dublin for dogs under 20 lbs. called Bray Commons. http://www.ci.dublin.ca.us/DepartmentSubLevel2.cfm?PL=Rec&SL=prkfac&dsplyID=928 It usually has little attendance on weekdays. We can select the location once we know how many are attending. Who's free to meet Lina and Kubrick and have a fun day with our Havs!:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a lovely idea, Jeanne. I would love meeting Lina, Spencer, Kubrick and Hitchcock, but already have plans that weekend. I know you will all have a WONDERFUL time!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh I wish I could, but I just can't leave new babies for that long just yet-
I hope you have a wonderful time and take lots of pics!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope you take lots of pictures. I won't be able to join you as I have to work that day. Have fun!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Darn! I wish I could come!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Waaah!! I'm still too far away! I'm so jealous of your play-dates!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oooh, ooh, I can make it, pick me, pick me!!! 

Of course, Kubrick and I will be there! I hope at least some of you can make it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hurt: I WANT TO GO!!!!!

We are expecting lots and lots of pictures oh and a video would be nice also. Oh how I would love to see Carolina, Spencer & Kubrick's face when they first see little Hitch.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, videos, VIDEOS, *VIDEOS* of everyone!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I will be there and will bring a special little guy - probably Mousse.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I want to come!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I want to come too! I will have to see if I can swing it with my kids' school schedule, etc. If I can, I _will _be there!!! :whoo:


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*would love to come*

I would love to come and bring Bess. She loves being around small dogs.

Does it have to be Thursday??? Can it be Friday??? If it is Friday I can host it at my place in Menlo. I am not trying to hijack any plans, honestly! But if it doesn't upset anyone's schedules let me know.

I have a fenced yard, not huge, about 40 x 80.

Triona


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll be there (either day is good for me)!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . . how wonderful ! . . . .


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

triona said:


> I would love to come and bring Bess. She loves being around small dogs.
> 
> Does it have to be Thursday??? Can it be Friday??? If it is Friday I can host it at my place in Menlo. I am not trying to hijack any plans, honestly! But if it doesn't upset anyone's schedules let me know.
> 
> ...


Triona- The day selected was up to Lina. She's the one with the tight schedule. I think she also said early afternoon was best. So everything is up to Lina. I'm sure she'll check in again and let you know. I can attend either day.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

MaddiesMom said:


> Triona- The day selected was up to Lina. She's the one with the tight schedule. I think she also said early afternoon was best. So everything is up to Lina. I'm sure she'll check in again and let you know. I can attend either day.


OKAY. I will wait to hear.

Triona


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Triona, I am so sorry but I can't do Friday. We actually just yesterday made plans with DH's family on Friday (my family on Saturday) and we're pretty much booked back to back days until we leave. It's hard when we go since BOTH our families live in the area and everyone wants to see us at once. I'm sorry you won't be able to make it, but maybe next time I'm there we can meet you and Bess!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jeanne & Carolina, what time is the gathering?


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Lina said:


> Triona, I am so sorry but I can't do Friday. We actually just yesterday made plans with DH's family on Friday (my family on Saturday) and we're pretty much booked back to back days until we leave. It's hard when we go since BOTH our families live in the area and everyone wants to see us at once. I'm sorry you won't be able to make it, but maybe next time I'm there we can meet you and Bess!


No worries Lina. Enjoy your visit, the new baby and the time with your family.

Triona


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane said:


> Jeanne & Carolina, what time is the gathering?


Jane, I think Lina wanted an early afternoon playdate due to her wanting to avoid late afternoon traffic. She'll probably check in tonight and can give us her preferred time. As soon as we know how many are coming and the time, we'll work out more details. I'm glad you and your boys can make it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, Jane! I completely missed your post. But yeah, I'd prefer early afternoon just due to traffic, but time-wise, I'm pretty open on Thursday to whenever more people can make it!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sorry, Jane! I completely missed your post. But yeah, I'd prefer early afternoon just due to traffic, but time-wise, I'm pretty open on Thursday to whenever more people can make it!


Lina, there will be several people coming from a distance. Maybe we can take a vote as to the best time for everyone?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sorry, Jane! I completely missed your post. But yeah, I'd prefer early afternoon just due to traffic, but time-wise, I'm pretty open on Thursday to whenever more people can make it!


I totally understand. I hope I can join you - but it might be more difficult than I thought with my kid-school-pickup constraints and the driving time   I will try if at all possible!!

We all need to live closer to one another! :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sure, Jeanne! Go ahead and poll people... if late afternoon is preferred (or morning) just let me know! I'll change my schedule as needed. 

Jane, what time would be best for you? I'd love to see you, Lincoln and Scout!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm totally flexible with my time that day, so that's my response to the poll, pre-polling.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I work until 3:30 on that day. I could come right after work and have hubby meet me with the dogs. I know this won't be the popular time, but you asked, so I answered. I would love to join the festivities.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jane, what time would be best for you? I'd love to see you, Lincoln and Scout!


I would have to leave by 1:15-ish to make sure I got home in time, so late morning would work for me.

BUT, I really think that the host (Jeanne) and the Guest of Honor (you!) should pick the time that works best for both of you! It will be impossible to work around everyone's schedules, although I appreciate the effort! :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> I would have to leave by 1:15-ish to make sure I got home in time, so late morning would work for me.
> 
> BUT, I really think that the host (Jeanne) and the Guest of Honor (you!) should pick the time that works best for both of you! It will be impossible to work around everyone's schedules, although I appreciate the effort! :hug:


I agree with Jane!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally! You haven't said what time you can make it!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I emailed Jeanne-- I can make late morning or early afternoon but I have a budget meeting at 5 that afternoon which I can't miss. 
Sally


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

My schedule is totally flexible. Its up to Lina. If late morning works best for most, then that's fine with me. Let's just hope there's no rain. February isn't the greatest month, and I'm spoiled by the unusually warm weather we had recently. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ohhh, fun. I finally get to meet everyone right here in my backyard. Lola and I should be able to make it whatever time midday. I have it blocked on my work calendar already, so no one should be able to take the day away from me. You'll be able to see Lola without any hair! She hasn't been shaved yet, but it is coming next week. Yea!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

i would truly love to come...

the furthest after 12 noon would be best....

could work till 1 then be free! and then cheryl could come by too later....


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whatever time is decided upon, let's all think *Good Weather* thoughts! I'd hate to see it cancelled due to rain. :rain:I wish there was an indoor dog park! Salsa and Maddie had their weekly playdate today, and even though they were inside most of the time, they wanted out for potty and RLH. They were out on a wet lawn from light drizzle rain today, and this is what they looked like after only 5 minutes! Wet rats! LOL! So all playdate attendees, send "sunny, good weather" vibes so we can have a great playdate!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are so cute together!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Little ragamuffins! (However, I do recognize that look!)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, Lina and I have discussed it, and we picked a time for the playdate that is best for most and best for her. We will have it at 12 noon on Thursday, Feb. 5, weather willing. Right now, it looks like I can accomodate the dogs in my back yard. I'll PM you all the driving instructions when the time is closer. By having it at noon, Jane should be able to come for awhile, Sally can come and leave in time for her meeting, and Anne will be able to leave in time to avoid commute traffic if she wants. Debby and Kimberly can make this time. Catherine gets off at 1 p.m. so should be able to come for awhile. We won't have a specific ending time, as people can stay as long as they wish. I think Cheryl is the only one who can't make this time, as she gets off at 3:30. But Cheryl, you are welcome to come anyway! Maddie will still be here to play (and the girl loves play), and maybe others will still be here. 

So if there are no major objections, let's set it at noon. If any others are coming, let me know. I'll put out some little sandwiches and snacks. Now keep positive thoughts for no rain, and we'll all have a great time! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Sounds good! Let me know what I can bring.
PS-Cheryl I hope you can get the day off again


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne I love the pictures of Maddie and Salsa, looks like they had a blast in the wet grass.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I will be there and will bring a special little guy - probably Mousse.


Kimberly, just curious...is Mousse going to be a dad one day?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jeanne I love the pictures of Maddie and Salsa, looks like they had a blast in the wet grass.


Uh well, Debby and I didn't have a blast... LOL. Debby had just had Salsa groomed, and the girls were a muddy mess! The dirt and leaves attached to their coat was terrible. We tried so hard to keep them in the house to play, but it just wasn't possible. A quick "potty trip" turned into a several minute long RLH through the bushes, mud and grass. Needless to say, we didn't bring them back in. We've since decided that we'll reschedule any playdates when its raining. :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Just a reminder: The playdate is this Thursday, Feb. 5 at noon! I've sent driving instuctions to those that said they could make it. If I forgot you or someone hasn't responded yet, let me know. We'll have some light sandwiches and snacks. Now we just have to not have it cancelled due to rain. Send good weather vibes, as we're overdue for rain.... 

Jane

Sally (mintchip)

Debby (Salsa'sMom)

Anne (Redorr)

Kimberly (Havtahava)

Catherine (Olliesmom)

maybe Cheryl if she can make it late

me (MaddiesMom)

....and of course, Lina, Kubrick, and Hitchcock!!:biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, I haven't gotten directions to your place yet!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jeanne, I haven't gotten directions to your place yet!


Well, don't I feel dumb!! :brick: 
Real nice forgetting the guest of honor!

Where are you coming from? I'll PM you the directions.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, that's okay! 

I'm coming from Santa Cruz.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina, I'll check directions and PM you in a little while.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just want to send out a word of warning about the weather forecast for Thursday. Its pretty depressing. While we need rain here, we don't want it on Thursday! Several websites are forecasting rain and possibly thunder showers on our playdate day.  While its early and I'm hoping the weather forecast changes, I did want to warn you. I think all of you have my phone number (let me know if you don't), so if you're unsure about the weather Thurs. morning, give me a call before you leave. Now if its raining where you are, then you pretty well know the playdate is cancelled. Let's keep sending sunny weather vibes for Thursday!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeanne, is this taking place at your house? You are less than a mile from my office. Perhaps if the weather holds out I could pop by on my lunch hour and at least say hi to everyone?? Would that be okay? I would be without dogs, of course.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Susan, that would be great! I'll PM you my address and directions. Elaine told me she might try to make it too. Now we just need the weather to cooperate.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jean--I will call you after work on Thursday. BTW--I had a dream last night that included Maddie. I dreamt that Maddie came over to have a sleep over with Roxie. Brutus had another dog spend the night--I think it was a non-Hav, but to be fair we wanted Rxoie to have her own friend. In my dream everybody had fun.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Jeanne, is this taking place at your house? You are less than a mile from my office. Perhaps if the weather holds out I could pop by on my lunch hour and at least say hi to everyone?? Would that be okay? I would be without dogs, of course.


I might actually come without my dogs too - I know that sounds weird to go to a doggie playdate without them, but since the drive is long and the visiting time is relatively short, I might leave them at home. They don't like the car and Scout will probably vomit at least once. I can drive faster and more recklessly, ha ha, without the dogs.

I will just have to console myself by playing with Kimberly's Mousse! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mousse? I think you might have to see if Jeanne's husband will _let_ you play with him.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wanna go.......):
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The drive is a bear, but c'mon over Carole.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Mousse? I think you might have to see if Jeanne's husband will _let_ you play with him.


Darn! Competition!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*ALERT! ALERT! ALERT!*

I am working on *PLAN B*. The weather forecast for Thursday is awful. I've made several calls today and may have an "inside alternative". I'm going to check out the facility tomorrow. They said there would be a small charge "per dog". It is in San Ramon, so the locale will be close to the directions I PM'd all of you. Would those that are bringing dogs be willing to pay the "small charge" for each of the dogs you are bringing? I will provide sandwiches and snacks since it is at noon.

What do you all think? I'm expecting a call back with more information tonight. I *really* would like this playdate to happen! :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

FOR SURE!!

Are we talking Bollinger Canyon VET??? Great idea... Good inside facility!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

No Catherine, I did call the place next to Bollinger vet (assuming that is the place you're talking about) that has a small facility for obedience classes. They said they couldn't allow the playdate due to liability reasons. That was the answer of a couple of places I called. The one that said we could have it is Puppy Playland which has moved to Beta Court. We would have our own private small dog area. I guess the daycare is next door from his description. 

The manager just called back a few minutes ago and said the small fee per dog would be $3 per dog. He has chairs for us and a small table we can use to set up a light lunch. I want to inspect the place first and told him I will come by tomorrow. I'll let you all know what I find out.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jeanne,
You are so good!!! I sure wish I could come but....well you know how it is coming from Sacramento and having to work too! I think it is required though that each dog that comes, the human best have a camera in hand too and USE IT!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kathy, we all wish you could come too! But I totally understand the distance and work commitments. You will be here "in spirt". 

Yes, we all *have* to bring cameras. Of course, I'm the worst person to say that. I _always_ forget mine. :laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, that is so nice of you to make a Plan B for us! Let us know what happens with the indoor facility, I'd be willing to pay $3 for entrance for sure, though I think that in this case Hitchcock probably wouldn't come as he doesn't have all his shots and I'm assuming this is a place with dogs? We can still do a Kubrick play date though!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I just got home from my trip to the place I told you about. I have to tell you that its less than ideal. It is in a warehouse area (which is no problem), but there are 2 things that weren't great. We would have exclusive use of the small dog room, but I definitely get a "doggy smell" (if you know what I mean). That's not surprising, since the room is usually used for small dog daycare playing. Second, you can hear the barking from the room next door where the big dogs are playing. There's a lady in there encouraging play, throwing balls, toys, etc. The dogs seem to be having a blast, but I'm wondering if hearing their barks will disturb our Havs. Its a warehouse situation, so maybe I'm expecting too much? The floors are concrete and the room is bare, but he said he'd set up chairs for us.

I'm not sure what to do. The weather report shows 80% chance of rain and thunder storms. I dunno. I'll do whatever the group wants. How do you all feel?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Heads up.....Debby came up with a suggestion and we are working on a Plan C. Details to follow in a little while....


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*Alert! Alert! Alert! Plan C is now in effect*

I talked to Debby about my concerns over the place I visited for a rain alternative for the playdate. We both agreed from my description that we weren't thrilled with the place.

Debby has generously offered her garage as a rainy day alternative. My garage is filled with my husband's business equipment, boxes, our Christmas tree, and gardening equipment. We will put an x-pen across the front of her garage. We may even be able to extend it out onto the driveway in case a little sunshine peeks through.

Debby will PM everyone with the directions to her house. If you don't get directions by late tonight, PM her. She is also in San Ramon and only about 10 minutes from my house. The driving distance or directions won't be much different.

So here's the plan, Stan. If for some reason it doesn't rain, its in my backyard. If its raining, its in her garage. I'll just take the lunch food to her house.

To make things easier, could all of you who are planning on attending post it again so that we have a good updated head count? Thanks everyone for being so patient with all the changes. We all want to see Lina, Kubrick, and of course the star, Hitchcock. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Jeanne and Debby I want to come!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Jeanne and Debby! You two are awesome! I will be there, but I'm not bringing my dogs. Just me this time 

Jeanne, can you PM me your phone # just in case I need to call you Thu am?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Playdate will take place rain or shine!!! We are not wimps out here in California!!!

I just PM'd everyone that had expressed an interest in coming with the directions to my house. If I missed anyone please send me a PM and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Debby and Jeanne - You guys are great to plan this A,B,C options! I can't wait to finally meet everyone. Lola will be there to show everyone how much fun it is to not have any hair. I'll bring some food of some sort. See you Thursday! Rain or shine.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Debby, how kind of you to offer your garage. Your house is only a couple of miles from my office so I'll come by to say hi to everyone.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> To make things easier, could all of you who are planning on attending post it again so that we have a good updated head count?


I will RSVP for Carolina, Spencer, Kubrick, Hitchcock and me (3 peeps, 2 canines). Carolina may come back and change my RSVP one person (plus or negative), but that is the tentative plan.

Jeanne & Debby, you are wonderful and an amazing team!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so glad you guys have a rain plan, the show must go on! :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys are the best!!!! this is why one day I will live in sunny California!! can't wait to see pictures...charge those batteries ladies!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ok, I know it's early in CA but we're anxiously awaiting photos from today!!! I hope you guys have a sunny day and lots of fun. So jealous here! IWAP! 
hoto:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I woke up this morning excited for Lina and Kubrick. It is the 5th!!!!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Have a wonderful day! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see pics... maybe it should have been a 5 am playdate for you guys! We do have to get Hitch on EST


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hitch is already on EST, and knowing Carolina's schedule, that may be a bad thing. LOL!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics from today's playdate! I wish we all could be California girls....


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh happy day! Kimberly you must be such an early riser!!! Wish I had more happy sunshine morning girl in me, and so does my husband...

Have a lovely day folks! Looking forward to all the perma-grin pics!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I am, Amy. I've been sleeping in the last couple of days and not getting up until 5am, but I prefer 4am. I am much more productive if I get up and get to work right away.

By the way, I woke up to rain. I assume this means Plan C, but I'll check back to confirm.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly good point! I forget how early you are up and how late Lina is...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Somehow I don't think she will be late today.......... :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here waiting excitedly for the first pictures of Hitch and his mommy. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yippppppeeeee!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*Plan C is in effect*

Debby and I just talked, and we agree that its best to go with Plan C (in her garage). It has rained this morning, and my backyard and deck are totally wet. Right now its stopped, and we might luck out for several hours before the rain starts up again, but it isn't worth the risk. Plus from our experience, when our Havs go out in the wet yards, they end up soaked and dirty anyway.

Kimberly, if you're reading this and can bring your x-pen, we can extend the area out onto Debby's driveway in case of a break in the rain.

We are all so excited to be a part of Lina's getting Hitchcock. From having seen that darling boy myself, she is getting a fabulous puppy. O.K. California girls, let's get ready to party! And Missy, Kim and others, we'll consider everyone else on the Forum here in spirit! arty::whoo:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE! - A bit late - 1ish but we will be there!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Have a great time at your party.
We need lots of pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I dreamed I already saw a picture of Carolina holding Hitch with a big grin on her face :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Have a great time everyone! Carolina, you must be so ecstatic! I can't wait to view all of the photos.

I remember flying out to Kimberly's house to pick up Carlito, and how excited I was when he popped his little head out of the doggie stroller. It ranks as one of the best days of my life


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Have fun at the puppy party!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

sigh........ I'm sitting here wondering if you're all together yet, some of you arriving later, I know. Can't wait to hear about it and see all the wonderful pictures of the playdate!!! :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:whoo: I'll see you around noon at Debby's everyone! I can't wait!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-I was thinking the same thing! Hope everyone has a blast.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in for pictures, I cant wait to see Carolina, Spencer & Kubrick with Hitchcock.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Sally took a really nice picture of them. Hitchcock was completely passed out on the way home, but now he's up and terrorizing his sisters.

Jeanne & Debby hosted & organized a wonderful get-together. It was perfect!

Oh, and we finally got to meet Ann! Yay!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you Debby and Jeanne for a _wonderful _get together! :hug: 
Debby has the cleanest garage you have ever seen. It was perfect for the playdate!

It was wonderful to see the whole family together: Carolina & Spencer, Kubrick, and little Hitchcock! They head back to NY on Sunday. 

Sally took some good photos....so hopefully she'll post them here when she gets home! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It's hard to wait for the pictures, but I know you've all got lots going on.... :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Debby and Jeanne
Oliver and Comet say "Play with us!!!!!" _So it may be awhile_! :biggrin1:
It was great to see everyone!
Hitch is adorable!
PS-Hey I haven't seen my guys in almost a week............
Haven't even checked the photos yet Sorry


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sally,
Did you forget something in your post? hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Well maybe just one......................:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohyou guys are sooooo cruel!!! Where are the pictures????


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Look above


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes, you posted at the same time that I asked!! Any more Sally??\

I promise to show you more Logan, Commet , Lucas [email protected]!!!???!???!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

whats-everyone-waiting-for? post-the-pics-now!
(glad everyone had a good time)
oh that cute little Hitchcock !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: That is exactly the big grin I saw in my dream :cheer2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwwww look how happy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Yikes, you posted at the same time that I asked!! Any more Sally??
> 
> I promise to show you more Logan, *Commet* , Lucas [email protected]!!!???!???!


*WHO???*

:brick:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhhh, he is so relaxed on his mommy's shoulder! What a beautiful picture.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and in Daddy's arms........................


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sally, did you get a group shot or a shot of mom, dad and "children"?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sally, who is in the picture with Lina and Hitch? (Some of us don't know the mom's faces.)

And Hitch looks so comfy up on Lina's shoulder! 

Love it!! More, more....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is a doll. You guys look so happy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH! My meeting was cancelled so I can play with my guys and the pictures!
Sheri that is Jane
Kathy it is coming soon............


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:*Brothers!!!!!!!!* eace:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How wonderful to see them in the SAME picture!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Waaa. I want to come to Kimberly's house and get a puppy too!

Congrats Lina. Hitchcock looks right at home asleep on your shoulder.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I do not have a great camera. But here are a couple of Hitch and Lina when they first arrived. Can you feel the love? :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Hooray, Lina, Spencer and Kubrick finally got "Hitched" :biggrin1:
Great pix! But, I'm certain there must be more, right??? op2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Waaa. I want to come to Kimberly's house and get a puppy too!
> .


Me too Ivy! Want to meet me there???

The pictures are great, he's such a cutie! I was hoping for a family photo too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The New Family!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Awwww!!!! Love it, hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeanne those are great shots!!! I wish I took more.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Debby and Jeanne,
Thank you for the great get-together. It was wonderful to meet Carolina, Spencer and Kubrick and to see little Hitchcock. What a cutie he is. I swear his tail never stopped wagging.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....those pictures are so SWEET! I'm so happy for you, Carolina.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Susan that little tail :biggrin1:
*Happiness is a warm puppy!!!
*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! I am jealous of everyone who got to see it but even more of Lina!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! Happy Puppy Day!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

1) Making plans with each other
2) Talking to Jane


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So what does Kubrick think of his new brother?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh it's so exciting. I'm jealous. Thanks for posting pictures. Everyone looks so happy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a pleasure to see these pictures, and imagine being able to have been there! Kubrick is such a neat color--Lina, you'll have quite a variation in your home, now! I had two children with black hair, and one with blond, and I always enjoyed the variety! And, it looks like Spencer is BIG, too, or at least compared to Lina and Hitch, so even more variety! :biggrin1:

Lina, Spencer, and Kubrick, congratulations on your new family member! I bet you are exhausted by the time you return to NY. 

:yawn:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

It was so great to see Carolina, Spencer and Kubrick and to send little Hitch off to his new home in New York. It was fun to get together as always and to finally meet Anne and Lola. Also, the weather cooperated pretty well with only a little bit of mist!
Here's my pics:
1. Lina with Kubrick, Hitch and Salsa
2. Jane with Hitch
3. Hav butts at the door 
4. Maddie using her Mom's shoe as a pillow


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*WHAT WONDERFUL PHOTOS!! CONGRATS TO LINA, SPENCER, AND KUBRICK, AND WELCOME HITCH! 
HITCH, YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!!!! *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> So what does Kubrick think of his new brother?


Not brothers yet (Hitch is still here for a few more days), but I'll let Carolina tell you about their meeting today.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting these fantastic photos! I particularly love the one of Hitch on the chair with the other two staring up at him. This made my night


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oops that isn't Hitch on the chair, I think it's Salsa! I guess I need my eyes checked :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much to Debbie and Jeanne for hosting such a wonderful get together in Debbie's garage - which is SO clean! Kubrick, Spencer and I had a great time, as did Hitch! It was great seeing everyone again and meeting some of you for the first time. 

Also, a big thanks to Sally, Jeanne and Debbie (I think that was it?) for taking pictures as (if you can believe this) I forgot my camera at my mom's house and couldn't get any play date pictures. :hurt: But I see some great shots here, so thanks so much guys!  Don't worry, though, I'll have my camera handy on Sunday for sure and try to get some good shots.

And it's official: Spencer and I are in love. Hitchcock is the perfect little puppy! Playful, tail wagging non-stop (and I do mean non-stop... I'm not sure how he was able to do that the whole time!), giving kisses and when picked up, the biggest cuddler of all, snuggling right up on your shoulder or under your chin. Just melt-you-heart cute!

As far as how the brothers got along, well, Hitch LOVES Kubrick! He was following him around everywhere trying to get Kubrick to play (Kimberly said he doesn't usually do this so maybe Hitch sensed that Kubrick's his big brother ), but Kubrick was having none of it, LOL. He growled at Hitch a couple of times at Kimberly's house because Hitchcock started off by biting Kubrick's face, which he was having none of (in fact, I think every dog at the play date growled at Hitch for biting their face at one point or another - he's still learning his manners, obviously :biggrin1. Kubrick was also not at ease in Kimberly's house - we think it might have been overwhelming for him due to the doggy smells and Chica and Agate (especially Chica) crying really loudly because they wanted attention (they were in the expen) and Hillary being guard dog and telling Kubrick to get out, LOL. The poor little guy was drooling practically the whole time we were there, so he wasn't dealing with Hitch at all, even though Hitchcock was following him up and down the house! At the play date, though, Kubrick was very tolerant of Hitch, though he never initiated play, and allowed Hitch to sniff him. Also, Hitchcock gave his big brother lots of kisses on the nose whenever Kubrick came near him... it was SO cute to see the brotherly love. :kiss: Actually, none of the dogs would play with Hitchcock because they all wanted to play with the big dogs - don't worry, Hitch got plenty of lovin' from the humans all around him!  Anyway, Spencer isn't worried at all about Kubrick and Hitch getting along and neither am I, actually. I think it will take a week or two for things to fall into place, but I really think they will be the best of friends as Hitch is SO similar to Kubrick as a pup (except Kubrick was never a cuddler) and Kubrick, as we all know, just LOVES to play! Hitchcock will win his big brother over in no time, and right now it looks like Hithcock is already adoring his big brother... I'm sure Kimberly would agree. 

It was so hard letting him go back to Kimberly's place, but I can't wait to take him back home with us to New York! Though we're going to have to work on his cold tolerance... the poor pup was shivering when it was 58 degrees out... he's going to have to handle a lot worse in New York - though don't worry, I already bought him a nice little sweater to wear! 

PS - sorry about all the smiley faces! I'm pretty smiley right now, if you can't tell! :whoo:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures guys! Hitch and the the Hav's a beautiful.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awwww. thanks for the details Lina. Congrats... I just don't know how you left him with Kimberly. I believe once I got my hands on Hitch I would not let him go. I am sure he and Kubrick will be fast friends.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy I wanted to put him in my camera bag :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was smiling at all the pictures and can just imagine your joy Lina. He's the cutest little thing and will be such a happy addition to your family. I always love seeing how our hav babies interact with each other, almost as if they're all long lost family. Fun playdate I'm sure.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great update, Lina!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new little one. He's adorable.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Lina and Spencer - how exciting!!!! The pictures are wonderful but I wish I had been there in person....what fun!!! Have a great time.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the pictures gang! I have two favorites-the one with Spencer holding Hitch and Lina holding the Koob-man and of Lina and Jane together. Adorable. I feel so fortunate to have met some of you wonderful San Fran area folk, so I just know there was sooo much smiling going on today. I really do feel like we all got a puppy! Congrats! xoxoxo


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Oops that isn't Hitch on the chair, I think it's Salsa! I guess I need my eyes checked :biggrin1:


Kristin, you do need your eyes checked. :biggrin1: That's not Hitchcock or Salsa on the chair. Its Maddie! Its your Lito's little girl. Lito would be shocked you didn't know it is his daughter.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: A couple more............


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Amy, you'll be out here this summer. Let's start planning the playdate now!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Most definitely Debby. I think I might even be able to offer a nice yard!  I know I'm going to be the last one home anyway.... You guys are the best!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My yard maybe available as well!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a day! We all had so much fun. It was great seeing Lina again and to meet Spencer for the first time. It was also great to welcome Anne and Lola, as its their first playdate with us.

I'm still uploading to youtube, but here's the video of Lina and Hitchcock when they first arrived. Hitchcock got right down into the swing of things. He is Mr. Personality.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so disappointed that I missed out. (And don't let Brutus and Roxie see this thread!) Darn work!! Why does business have to be soooo good?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I am so disappointed that I missed out. (And don't let Brutus and Roxie see this thread!) Darn work!! Why does business have to be soooo good?


:grouphug:we missed you also:grouphug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are a couple more. The first is of Hitch playing with Kimberly. The second is of Hitchcock making the rounds and other play.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaaaw Cheryl! We missed you too! We'll have to have another one soon.

Jeanne, nice video. Hitch was just like that the whole time (except when he was cuddling of course).


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

And the last video shows the group at the playdate. From left to right is Sally, Debby, Kimberly, Catherine, Susan, Lina, Spencer, Jane, and Anne. I think I got everyone!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful, videos, too! You guys are great to share this time with us!

Awww, and little Hitch all snuggled up in his momma's arms. Little guy must have been so tired!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I am so disappointed that I missed out. (And don't let Brutus and Roxie see this thread!) Darn work!! Why does business have to be soooo good?


Cheryl, we missed you too! We'll have to set up our Danville/San Ramon playdate again soon. Maddie sends kisses to Brutus and Roxie.

By the way, LOL at your dream! I think when we start having "sleep overs" for our Havs, we may have gone too far! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sally, I had to do a double-take on that picture of Maddie and Salsa looking at each other. At first, I thought it was Maddie looking in a mirror! LOL! Then I realized there was no mirror in the garage. Those two sometimes look like twins.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Carolina, Spencer and Kubrick, little Hitch is just adorable and his markings are beautiful. Thanks for all the pictures and videos, t made me feel as if I was there myself.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. Oh. Oh!!! What great pictures and videos!!! Jeanne, what a great idea to take videos of your get-together. It's so nice to hear voices and see everyone. Sally, omg, you're a brunette??!!! :suspicious: I pictured you as blond, go figure! ound: What a lovely bunch of ladies. Mustn't forget Spencer though, as solo male. Well, human one anyway. 

Lina, it's no wonder you can't stop smiling. I wouldn't either! Hitch is beautiful and that tail will wag right off him if he isn't careful. Just too cute! What a lovely coat on both your boys. Poor Kubrick. It's only normal this was all a bit much for him. He's not used to "those California folks". you know...... :biggrin1: ound: O.k. o.k., I'm just teasing! 

I'm grinning and so happy for you, Lina and Spencer. Have yourselves a very safe trip back to N.Y. Thank you everyone, for sharing this with us. 

Hey, Kimberly ! Nice to see you again!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I just loved watching the videos! It looks like everyone had a great time, especially the furkids. Lina, Hitch is just a doll!!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh. Oh. Oh!!! What great pictures and videos!!! Jeanne, what a great idea to take videos of your get-together. It's so nice to hear voices and see everyone. Sally, omg, you're a brunette??!!!:suspicious: I pictured you as blond, go figure! ound: What a lovely bunch of ladies. Mustn't forget Spencer though, as solo male. Well, human one anyway.
> 
> Lina, it's no wonder you can't stop smiling. I wouldn't either! Hitch is beautiful and that tail will wag right off him if he isn't careful. Just too cute! What a lovely coat on both your boys. Poor Kubrick. It's only normal this was all a bit much for him. He's not used to "those California folks". you know...... :biggrin1: ound: O.k. o.k., I'm just teasing!
> 
> ...


Marjrc you must have me confused with Oliver ound:ound:
:focus: It was a great playdate


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha, Marj, I totally thought Sally was blond too ound: It was also interesting hearing Kimberly's voice which is quite different (not bad/worse) than I expected. Thanks for sharing videos it's fun to get to know everyone.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> 2) Talking to Jane


Ahem~ Hitchcock and I were KISSING!! :biggrin1:

Fantastic photos, Sally! Thank you so much for taking them and posting them! Okay, back to your guys now! I'm sure they missed you a ton! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Haha, Marj, I totally thought Sally was blond too ound: It was also interesting hearing Kimberly's voice which is quite different (not bad/worse) than I expected. Thanks for sharing videos it's fun to get to know everyone.


Was I talking in one of the videos? (Edited because I just went through the videos again and there is only one line that you can really hear me. It's the third video that Jeanne marked as "The second is of Hitchcock making the rounds and other play" and I say, "She's shrill when she wants attention", talking about Chica's behavior this morning.)

Cheryl, you were definitely missed!


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Yay! Thanks for all the great pictures and the videos. I came home after an extra long day at work and this was perfect.

We look forward to meeting everyone someday soon.

Triona and Bess


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, Kimberly:suspicious: if you didn't hear your voice on either one of the clips, then chances are I didn't either, LOL. So there's apparently still 'hope' that your voice may sound the way I imagine it


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Maryam! I had to go listen to them all. (I found one line that I posted above.) There is one point when Jeanne has the camera on me, as I'm picking up my sweety Maddie, but that was some hitch-pitched dog lovey nonsense. 

Triona, any chance of meeting you next weekend?


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Kim,

I will be in Seattle next weekend. BUT I am back by Sunday evening and planning on coming down to meet up with Elaine on Monday morning. Any chance you will still be there?

Triona


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me? 
Yes, I'll go on Monday. I'm posting another topic about the shows right now.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Jeanne and Debby - So wonderful of you to co-host. It was the BEST to finally meet everyone! And it was great for Lola to be around such great role model Havs! She didn't seem too jealous of all of their beautiful coats. And I was able to hold Hitch without freaking out into cries of IWAP!!! But he is a doll baby. Lina and Spencer are lucky ducks! Thanks to those who remembered their cameras. 

Sally - I hope you furkids didn't twirl into knots when they finally saw you.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

GREAT videos of the humans and the dogs! Hitchcock is such a confident little guy, adorable. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeanne, nice work with the videos, right away I heard Jane's voice and I thought, 'yay! I know that voice!' Videos are so much fun!!!!

For those of you who haven't met the San Fran gang, they are , by far, the sweetest most amazing hav folk ever. Seriously. I had perma-grin the entire time. It's sooo cool how you meet people online and find out in reality that they really are all you expect them to be.

I love you guys!!! Can't wait until July. It won't come quickly enough.

Lina, that is too funny about Hitch loving on Koobs but Kubrick not really into his lil brother. I found, that for the most part, Posh wanted to be with me until she figured it out. She especially dug the Moptop crew, and of course, she's a narcissistic little twerp and loved Heidi who looked the most like she looks.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK Kimberly, so I DID hear your voice, cause that's the one I thought must be yours. :focus:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awhh! How darling! Such nice videos Jeanne and all the photos Sally! 

Lina, so sorry me and my three girls missed meeting you, Spencer, Kubrick, and the star of the show * Hitchcock * !!! I have a bad foot, that went into my lower back (now arthritis) along with a nerve deal (RSD) in my other leg and now am waiting for foot surgery. I have been off work too much due to all of this and had to work today and couldn't get off. 

Hitch sure is a snuggle bug and such a darling! You four make a lovely family. :biggrin1: Have a safe trip home & post a lot of photos when you get home.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Anne, it was great to meet you! Catherine, it was great to see you again - it has been awhile! We definitely missed you, Cheryl and Triona. But there will be a next time! :biggrin1: 

I had to listen to all those videos too...when I heard my voice, I was like, "Oh oh .... what did I say???" Luckily, nothing too obnoxious! 

Amy, we're counting down the months until July!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane,
I'm so glad to see a picture of you! I somehow figured you to be blond, like someone thought about Sally, too. It must be those old songs about California girls being blond! Ha, Ha! You've got beautiful, long hair, too, rather like your dogs! (Just not as fluffy.) :biggrin1:

Wish you could have taken Lincoln and Scout to have shown up on video, too! Ah, well.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great videos, so nice to see all the doggies playing so well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The videos make him even more adorable with that constant wagging tail! I am sure Kubrick will set up some rules and things will settle down when they get home.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those videos are great! I love, love, love Hitch's tail...not only the constant wagging, but the whole big fluff of it. 

One day, I'm going to make it over that way so I can meet all of you northern Cali girls. My last trip to SF was probably 10 years ago, so I'm due!

Kimberly, what happened to Mousse? I thought he was going to be there, but I didn't see him in the videos.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, with the weather changing the plans and not being sure of the space we would have, I opted not to bring him. I also thought we might have one more person in the car, so I didn't even bother.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Lina et al.

Hitch is such a little darling, with that constanly wagging tail.
The videos were such fun.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Kim, with the weather changing the plans and not being sure of the space we would have, I opted not to bring him. I also thought we might have one more person in the car, so I didn't even bother.


Ah, I understand. How about a new thread with some new pictures of him?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wonderful pictures and clips! It was fun to see the familiar faces. Lina, it was great to read your update. Wish you a pleasant trip back!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jane,
> I'm so glad to see a picture of you! I somehow figured you to be blond, like someone thought about Sally, too. It must be those old songs about California girls being blond! Ha, Ha! You've got beautiful, long hair, too, rather like your dogs! (Just not as fluffy.) :biggrin1:
> 
> Wish you could have taken Lincoln and Scout to have shown up on video, too! Ah, well.


:biggrin1: Sheri! I would love to be blond, but it just doesn't "go" with the rest of me! I actually didn't bring Lincoln and Scout, since the drive was long and windy-ish, and I wasn't able to stay very long (had to get back to pick up my son from school). I knew there would be enough Havs there to get my "fix"!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Those pix and videos were awesome! Little Hitch is SO DARNED CUTE!!! Thank you for sharing your good time with us :grouphug:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Hitch is *adorable*! 
It's so much fun to see all of you together and watch the dogs play 
I can't wait to see more pictures of Lina, Spencer and Kubrick with their new baby!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, thank you for posting those videos! They are great and really show Hitch's happy-go-lucky personality!

And I agree with Amy - the Northern Cali girls are awesome... everyone is so nice! Though I have to say that I count myself as one of them as that's where I grew up, LOL.

Thank you all so much for your congratulations! Hitchcock's even more adorable in person, if that's possible. Just the happiest little guy you have ever met.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well. I think Hitch is just the classic "second child", Lina, good natured, confident, and easy-going.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just watched the video. That little guy's tail never stopped wagging!! He is a real cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Sally, I had to do a double-take on that picture of Maddie and Salsa looking at each other. At first, I thought it was Maddie looking in a mirror! LOL! Then I realized there was no mirror in the garage. Those two sometimes look like twins.


When I first saw that it reminded me of the I Love Lucy episode with Harpo Marx, where they did the mirror image thing. What great photos and videos. It looks like everyone had a great time. I really felt like I was there.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures and videos. Thanks for posting. I love Hav playdates. I can't wait for our next one up here. Hitch is so cute. Great coloring. I love all the spots on his back. It will be fun to see how he looks when he grows up. Have a great trip home.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures. The pups looked so happy to be playing together. Lina, I am in love. Hitch is adorable! Can't wait to see him in person.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Found a couple more .................


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I had to do a double-take on the third picture! Look at the upside down dog in the right corner of the photo. LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ound:Good eyes! I wondered if anyone else would see that!!ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I found a few photos from the playdate on my camera...

Carolina holding Hitch









Salsa and Maddie!









Kimberly with Maddie and Kubrick


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kimberly or Lina, How old exactly is Hitchcock and how much does he weigh?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, he is 11 weeks (will be 12 weeks on Tuesday) and weighs about 5lbs.

Jane and Sally those are great pictures! Thanks so much for taking them... I'm still ashamed that I forgot my own camera! :redface:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you. He is just beautiful, Lina. You must be beyond thrilled.:biggrin1:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ladies what a lovely group....of women you all are. Your Havs ain't chopped liver either. I love that little Hitch and always have. He was my pick from the first picture. He is a love and what tail action. Adorable.

I'm not sure if you have left Lina but have a safe and uneventful trip home with no plane delays....like that ever happens out of LA....eace:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OH Lina...NO, you forgot your camera???? Me, yes always, but you with all those beautiful shots!!! Well, with all your excitment over picking up Hitch it's COMPLETELY understandable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

kimberly kick butt shoes! i love those!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> kimberly kick butt shoes! i love those!


they sure were!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got to watch the videos.... How much fun! Lina, Kimberly, Hitch seems so completely confident and is beyond adorable. Sally, I have to admit, I pictured you in my mind as a blond too! such fun to see people and hear your voices...Lina, you didn't sound like you write either. LOL...what ever that means... 

Are you home with your boys yet?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Jane ---do you think we should go get our hair done??? _California Girl Style????_ ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Hey Jane ---do you think we should go get our hair done??? _California Girl Style????_ ound:


Be sure to post pictures if you do! 
ound:ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Hey Jane ---do you think we should go get our hair done??? _California Girl Style????_ ound:


Sally, I think you will look better as a blond than I would!!! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If either of you go blond, I want to see it and document it with photos! 

Amy, you like those? LOL! They are fun shoes, and so totally comfortable. 

Missy, they are still here and haven't picked up Hitch yet. Hitch will be with us all day today and then they will leave together tonight. The family will get home to the east coast tomorrow.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, like Kimberly said, we'll be heading home tonight! Very excited over here!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Great videos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Have a safe trip back to the East Coast! From now on Spencer will have his own B&W pup to snuggle with. Although Pablo hopes he is still invited to share his love with Spencer every now and then


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, of course he is!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pix on your blog, Lina!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Aww... this must be bittersweet for you Kimberly. Are all the pups from this litter still with you? or have they already gone to their furever homes? 

Safe travels with your boyS Lina.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is bittersweet, Missy. Hitch is a wonderful little guy, as you can all see in the videos. He is pure joy. My husband has been keeping him on his side of the bed for the last week or so, knowing his end with us was coming so soon. I've been taking him on a lot of extra trips so he can get ready for all his extra Sherpa travels.

Hitch is the first of this litter to leave. The girls will be leaving over the next few weeks.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly I would want to keep them ALL!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't say I've ever disagreed with that sentiment.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats kimberly on such a wonderful puppy and finding the perfect family for him. you are so good!


----------

